# Manchester City: almeno una dozzina di giocatori in uscita



## pennyhill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sono almeno dodici i giocatori del City che Roberto Mancini e la dirigenza del City ritengono cedibili.

A *Kolo Touré, Roque Santa Cruz e Wayne Bridge* che non vedranno rinnovati i loro contratti, vanno aggiunti: *Lescott, Barry e Tevez*, che andranno in scadenza nel 2014, per questioni anagrafiche (31 anni per Lescott, 32 Barry) è difficile pensare a un rinnovo per i due inglesi. Tevez invece non vede l’ora di tornare in Argentina, il City pensa quindi di monetizzare per non perderli a zero. *Nasri, Maicon, Sinclair, Dzeko, Guidetti e Kolarov*, sono gli altri nomi che secondo i media inglesi sarebbero stati considerati sacrificabili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Nasri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nasri.



mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, anzi di tastiera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, anzi di tastiera


Dei restanti non ci serve nessuno, Nasri però l'ho perso di vista, pare che si sia un po' afflosciato ultimamente o sbaglio ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dei restanti non ci serve nessuno, Nasri però l'ho perso di vista, pare che si sia un po' afflosciato ultimamente o sbaglio ?



si anche se gioca sempre anche ultimamente ma se ci fai caso un po tutti al city si sono afflosciati, ma non dimentichiamo che hannouna rosa piena zeppa di campioni ma non essendo squadra i singoli sembrano meno forti di quello che invece realmente sono, magari nasri


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nasri.



9 milioni all'anno di stipendio, fattibile dai...


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2013)

Dzeko e Nasri sono gli unici interessanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nasri.



Poca roba,poi con lo stipendio che si ritrova......


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> 9 milioni all'anno di stipendio, fattibile dai...



pensavo ne guadagnasse massimo 4


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Poca roba,poi con lo stipendio che si ritrova......


Già.

Comunque voglio proprio vedere quanto ci ricaverà il City dalla vendita di questi giocatori...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sono almeno dodici i giocatori del City che Roberto Mancini e la dirigenza del City ritengono cedibili.
> 
> A *Kolo Touré, Roque Santa Cruz e Wayne Bridge* che non vedranno rinnovati i loro contratti, vanno aggiunti: *Lescott, Barry e Tevez*, che andranno in scadenza nel 2014, per questioni anagrafiche (31 anni per Lescott, 32 Barry) è difficile pensare a un rinnovo per i due inglesi. Tevez invece non vede l’ora di tornare in Argentina, il City pensa quindi di monetizzare per non perderli a zero. *Nasri, Maicon, Sinclair, Dzeko, Guidetti e Kolarov*, sono gli altri nomi che secondo i media inglesi sarebbero stati considerati sacrificabili.


Penso che il primo tra i cedibili sia Mancini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Aprile 2013)

Ha fatto bene Maicon


----------



## Ale (4 Aprile 2013)

maicon e tevez


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2013)

Con gli stipendi folli che hanno questi, difficile che il city possa sbarazzarsene prima della scadenza del contratto.


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2013)

Io Kolo Touré a zero lo prenderei


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io Kolo Touré a zero lo prenderei



per fare il yepes di turno andrebbe benissimo... ma dovrebbe gia arrivare dede che e extra.
non penso che kolo abbia il doppio passaporto.


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> per fare il yepes di turno andrebbe benissimo... ma dovrebbe gia arrivare dede che e extra.
> non penso che kolo abbia il doppio passaporto.



Ah sorry pare di no hai ragione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

solo Nasrì ci servirebbe ma prende troppi soldi


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma come Dzeko non era il bomber fenomenale sempre titolare che Balotelli poteva solo sognarsi di poter diventare? mi fanno ridere, questi giocatori sono buoni/ottimi giocatori ma nessuno di questi è un fuoriclasse e molti di questi prendono anche troppi soldi/si sono rovinati la carriera al City ora è difficile che qualcuno gli possa offrire gli stessi soldi.
Ripensandoci nel gennaio 2012 abbiamo fatto bene a non prendere Tevez, ora probabilmente non avremmo preso Balotelli dopo la cessione di Pato e avremmo Tevez con un contrattone che se ne vorrebbe andare per i fatti suoi e un Ibra probabilmente già ceduto che va per i 32.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma come Dzeko non era il bomber fenomenale sempre titolare che Balotelli poteva solo sognarsi di poter diventare? mi fanno ridere, questi giocatori sono buoni/ottimi giocatori ma nessuno di questi è un fuoriclasse e molti di questi prendono anche troppi soldi/si sono rovinati la carriera al City ora è difficile che qualcuno gli possa offrire gli stessi soldi.
> Ripensandoci nel gennaio 2012 abbiamo fatto bene a non prendere Tevez, ora probabilmente non avremmo preso Balotelli dopo la cessione di Pato e avremmo Tevez con un contrattone che se ne vorrebbe andare per i fatti suoi e un Ibra probabilmente già ceduto che va per i 32.



Sempre detto il City è una squadra soppravalutata.. la rosa agli occhi di tutti sembra fenomeno ma non è vero. Tutta gente pagata un mucchio per nulla. Poi ci metti Mancini è il danno è fatto.

Onestamente questo City 6/7 anni fa in premier manco sarebbe seconda, anzi manco tra le prime 4


----------



## Miro (4 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma come Dzeko non era il bomber fenomenale sempre titolare che Balotelli poteva solo sognarsi di poter diventare? mi fanno ridere, questi giocatori sono buoni/ottimi giocatori ma nessuno di questi è un fuoriclasse e molti di questi prendono anche troppi soldi/si sono rovinati la carriera al City ora è difficile che qualcuno gli possa offrire gli stessi soldi.
> Ripensandoci nel gennaio 2012 abbiamo fatto bene a non prendere Tevez, ora probabilmente non avremmo preso Balotelli dopo la cessione di Pato e avremmo Tevez con un contrattone che se ne vorrebbe andare per i fatti suoi e un Ibra probabilmente già ceduto che va per i 32.



Dzeko è fortissimo, con Mancini non è quasi stato mai titolare eppure ha una ottima media gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> 9 milioni all'anno di stipendio, fattibile dai...


Tetto massimo di 4, giocare nel Milan è un sogno


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Dzeko è fortissimo, con Mancini non è quasi stato mai titolare eppure ha una ottima media gol.



Guarda da quando Balotelli è andato al City credo di non essermi perso una sua partita, Dzeko dalla sua ha avuto che segnando più spesso veniva visto come un miglior giocatore ed infatti per l'ambiente che è il City un giocatore come Balotelli era più che altro inutile, si è visto da quando è arrivato da noi, o segnava un gol a partita come fece in un certo periodo verso la fine del 2011 (tra cui il gol allo Utd) altrimenti veniva relegato in partita, Balotelli al City non ha espresso nemmeno il 20% del suo potenziale secondo me, da noi sarà neanche al 50% e già basta per dominare alla Ibra.
Balotelli è un fuoriclasse e non puoi mettere un fuoriclasse in una squadra come il City, ricordo che come prima punta ci ha giocato pochissimo, è stato relegato esterno nei 3 dietro la punta per essere più nel vivo del gioco e per segnare doveva inventarsi quasi sempre da fuori e basta.
Solo che Dzeko verrà spedito in qualche squadra dove farà i suoi 20 gol a stagione inutili, mentre Balotelli si è preso in mano l'Italia con 2 partite.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2013)

tevez,nasri,kolo tourè e anche bridge direi.
in linea teorica andrebbero bene, ma il problema sono gli ingaggi.
kolo lo prenderei subito


----------



## iceman. (4 Aprile 2013)

kolarov e mandiamo a fare in kolo per sempre quel cesso di antonini


----------



## runner (4 Aprile 2013)

eh ma sai loro hanno una proprietà invidiabile e un allenatore top.....

hahahaaaa....


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2013)

Se non ci fosse il problema stipendio,il City sarebbe da saccheggiare.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Hanno speso una montagna di soldi per dei mediocri, questa è la verità.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Aprile 2013)

kolarov non ci serve a nulla ora...l'unico che ci potrebbe servire è kolo tourè e ovviamente nasri che però non è certamente alla nostra portata economica


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma veramente Nasri prende 9 ? 


Ero convinto 6 e già sarebbero stati tantissimi.



Secondo me finirà al PSG.


----------

